# Is Purizon the poor man's Orijen? Opinions please.



## Rua

I just wanna get your opinion on this new grain free kibble that's become available over our side of the world. They seem to be trying to model themselves after Orijen, but it isn't as expensive. It's made in the UK. 

Both my GSDs (one adult, one pup) get Raw for their morning and afternoon meals and a small cup of this kibble in the evening. I opted giving this to the pup because the calcium is lower than other grain-frees. They love it and seem to be doing well on it (aside from the occasional toxic SBDs afterward.  haha.)

Here's a link to the product and it's nutritional information. For all those grain-free advocates out there: Have a look and tell me what you think. 

Purizon Adult Chicken & Fish. Great deals at zooplus!

Purizon Adult Chicken & Fish. Great deals at zooplus!


----------



## Rua

Anyone?


----------



## GatorDog

I've never seen or heard of this food before. Their bag is almost identical to Orijen's bag! Looks like a pretty decent food to me.


----------



## NancyJ

No vendor site. Not sure about ingredient quality which is the claim Champion makes with Orijen. I do see sodium selenite vs selenium yeast though.........The labeling is enough of a knock off to be a copyright thing I would think...but being in a completely different country......


----------



## Jax08

Is it possible it's made by the same company, just a different name in a different country? Can you email the company and find out?


----------



## Rua

jocoyn said:


> No vendor site. Not sure about ingredient quality which is the claim Champion makes with Orijen. *I do see sodium selenite vs selenium yeast though*.........The labeling is enough of a knock off to be a copyright thing I would think...but being in a completely different country......


Sorry if this is a dumb question...but what is the difference between the two?


----------



## Rua

Jax08 said:


> Is it possible it's made by the same company, just a different name in a different country? Can you email the company and find out?


I might try that. If I can find an email address. This food only seems to be available through the zooplus website though. So I wonder if they are the ones making it as well.


----------



## Jax08

If that is the case, I would be leery of it. We had several knock offs in our dollar stores several years ago, all made in China, from animal food to toothpaste. Definitely get more info on it. What foods are available to you in Ireland?


----------



## Rua

Very very few. 

Royal Canin seems to have bought up the entire market here, which is a bit annoying as I really hate that food. Then we have the usual Pedigree, Bakers, etc which I may as well be giving my dog rubbish to eat.

We do get the odd "grain free" in the pet stores here. But they are kinda dodgy. "45% potato flakes, 25% meat meal, sodium chloride" type grain frees, which I have avoided.

So I buy most of my kibble from the zooplus website. I've gotten Taste of the Wild and Acana through them in the past. But since they are being shipped over from Canada and the US, the cost can be quite high for me. Orijen is out of the question, unfortunately. It's just too expensive. So when I saw this "Purizon - Made in the UK" food, initially I was like, "YAAY!" because it was a bit better cost wise and seemed similar to the other big name grain-frees.

Yous all have more experience with grain-frees over in the US than we do over here, so that's why I asked about it on here. I don't know enough about some of the other ingredients to know for sure if it would be good in the long term.


----------



## NancyJ

I know both forms of selenium are in quality foods. Origen uses the selenium yeast though. And makes claims about the grass fed nature of the beef, pasture fed nature of the chicken. There is no info on the source of the meat etc. I did look and this food is made by another company but no info about them other than they started the brand in 2011.

He is a quick google on selenium
WHICH SELENIUM?
Sodium Selenite in Dog Food... Vital Nutrient or Dangerous Toxin?


----------



## Rua

jocoyn said:


> I know both forms of selenium are in quality foods. Origen uses the selenium yeast though. And makes claims about the grass fed nature of the beef, pasture fed nature of the chicken. There is no info on the source of the meat etc. I did look and this food is made by another company but no info about them other than they started the brand in 2011.
> 
> He is a quick google on selenium
> WHICH SELENIUM?
> Sodium Selenite in Dog Food... Vital Nutrient or Dangerous Toxin?


That's an interesting article. I didn't know anything about that before so thanks for posting it. Right now, both of my dogs aren't not exclusively fed on this particular brand but so far have been ok on what they do get. 

I just wish some of the more tried and tested gf foods weren't so expensive for me to get shipped over here!


----------



## Jax08

I'm no help on kibble. I feed RAW to all but one dog and that is only because my husband has it in his head that it's to much of a hassle. So we feed two dogs and one cat raw and one dog kibble. Perfectly logical, right? :rofl: And she's done well on Canidae ALS.


----------



## Rua

Ah, we don't get Canidae at all over here. Not even through zooplus.

I've got my dogs on a half raw/half kibble diet. I would go full RAW, but like everything else over here, it's ridiculously expensive to keep up. I used to source through a company that delivered masses of chicken to restaurants, but they've stopped selling to the public.

So here's me last week calling 10 different butchers around Dublin:

Me: "Have you any chicken necks or carcasses available?"
Butcher: "Chicken wha???"
Me: "Chicken necks. For my dogs."
Butcher: "Ah here, missus. What would you be needin that for? I can sell you some chicken legs at a euro a piece."
*hangs up*

lol


----------



## Jax08

lol. It seems so odd to me to not be able to order things for RAW. The place I order from is a wholesaler to restaurants and when I call to order every 6 months they say "oh, you are the lady with the dog and the blue monte carlo" Ok...I admit...I found it really odd that he remembered my car but they know I'm feeding the stuff to my dog. and I get trachea's and other items from local butchers.

So...what is Ireland doing with all their chicken necks?? Because that is on the wholesale list for the company I buy from. Somebody in the U.S. is cooking them or they wouldn't sell them. But they do not butcher them at the butcher shops. They only do large animals (beef, pigs, lamb, deer)

Are their any local chicken farms near you? Or any local farmer's markets where you could make contacts?


----------



## Rua

A lot of the chicken farms are out in the country and rather far from where I am. I did try them, but again, due to various EU restrictions, they wouldn't sell to me. 

When I was ordering from that wholesaler, all those chicken parts where being imported from China believe it or not! 

I have no idea where all of our irish chicken necks have gone, but I would LOVE to know!! A lot of our traditional butchers have been bought out by these fake butchers that buy in from the previously mentioned wholesaler and sell legs and wings to the customer in pretty little packages. They aren't proper butchers at all anymore and do none of their own butchering.

I know of two butchers local to me that still do their own butchering which is where I've gotten my most recent stuff. But it adds up quick. Tripe costs 8 euro a kilo.  I got some pork tongue for less than 2 euro a kilo though which was good. And I buy their chicken carcasses, but it's very very hit and miss.


----------



## NancyJ

I read some scary stuff about hormones going into Chinese chicken and winding up over here in mcnuggets.


----------



## Jax08

China  All those treats being recalled are due to antibiotics China pumps into their chickens.


----------



## Rua

I know. It's awful. I've given my dogs my own hens in the past. At least I know they have no chemicals in them! But I haven't got enough to do it regularly.


----------



## NancyJ

KFC China Unit Seeks to Investigate Claims of Tainted Chicken

The dog food company should give you clear info on where it is manufactured and how they source all their ingredients.

http://www.trademarkia.com/ctm/purizon-840918_en-US.htm


----------



## huntergreen

Jax08 said:


> lol. It seems so odd to me to not be able to order things for RAW. The place I order from is a wholesaler to restaurants and when I call to order every 6 months they say "oh, you are the lady with the dog and the blue monte carlo" Ok...I admit...I found it really odd that he remembered my car but they know I'm feeding the stuff to my dog. and I get trachea's and other items from local butchers.
> 
> So...what is Ireland doing with all their chicken necks?? Because that is on the wholesale list for the company I buy from. Somebody in the U.S. is cooking them or they wouldn't sell them. But they do not butcher them at the butcher shops. They only do large animals (beef, pigs, lamb, deer)
> 
> Are their any local chicken farms near you? Or any local farmer's markets where you could make contacts?


i don't think its odd they remember your car, i would bet very few drive up there to pick up the parts they can't use, esp if they carry it to your car for you.


----------



## Lexandra

Purizon is produced by Startseite


----------



## s14roller

I would keep in mind ingredients is one part of the equation, how it’s made, processed, quality checks, etc. is also very important. Companies that are new don’t have anything to lose if their “brand” disappears if something bad happens. There’s also a strong chance they don’t have the cash to have their own factories or plants, so they use outside manufactures. 

Not something I would trust.


----------



## kr16

jocoyn said:


> I read some scary stuff about hormones going into Chinese chicken and winding up over here in mcnuggets.


Most of the foods from the USA have hormones and anti biotics and whatever GMO can be stuffed in. Our meat is banned in China and mostly all of Europe


----------



## carmspack

it is NOT Orijen , a "knockoff" for a private label 

in my opinion they infringe on the Champion Foods graphics and formula


----------

